# my red likes the cronic



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

I was having a party one night and noticed that someone had some weed left on the lid on my piranha tank. a little later I said who ever owns it should take it off the tank because it might fall in. sure enough, shortly after I say it, the open bag fell in the tank and I seen some weed go into the tank. then before I could even say anything, my one red went nuts and ate ever bit he could get. for the rest of the night he was swimming around really active. it was pretty cool to see. and hell, it wasn't my weed! hahaha


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

That's hilarious man, I'd love to hear someones opinon on health issues with P's eating ganja. sh*t, if it's good for em, thats just another thing we have in common.

holler


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

thats funny, i gave my dog some weed, and it got fuuuked up. He drank like 4 bowls of water, chased his tale, and then passed out

















really funny, and it didnt seem like he was having a bad time.. although its definitly a







thing to do..









malice


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hilarious :laugh: , that should mellow them out so they dont fight
put some beer in there and they'll scrap for sure


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife (Mar 29, 2004)

soft drugs lead to harder drugs.........
next weekend throw a few ecstacy tabs in and fick the lights on and off.....
might get a fishy rave going!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife said:


> soft drugs lead to harder drugs.........
> next weekend throw a few ecstacy tabs in and fick the lights on and off.....
> might get a fishy rave going!


 lol that would be funny

can u imagine the chaos of p's trying to do lines for all u guys with sandbottoms u could have some problems


----------



## brizco (Apr 29, 2004)

HAHAHA Pass it to the Left hand side </////////////////////>~







and i know why he was swimming all night long he was looking for MuNCHieS!!!!


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

hahahaha!
looking for munchies for sure!
I like the e idea too, invite some lovely females over and get a rave on the go!








I don't know if it's very good for them, but my p sure liked it!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i wouldnt get in the habbit of feeding your red belly reefer







i dont think it is good for them.


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats funny as hell


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

i jus put some haze in my rbp tank

AND HE DIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

that sucks. i guess everything you read on the internet isnt true. who woulda thought......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

LiLMic said:


> i jus put some haze in my rbp tank
> 
> AND HE DIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1










dam why would you even do that


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Raul Duke said:


> it might fall in. sure enough, shortly after I say it, the open bag fell in the tank and I seen some weed go into the tank.












You sure your not just saying it fell in so you dont get told it was dumb thing to do?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

On second thought....

I think this whol thread is a fabrication. I, as well as many other pot smokers will know (even if it's two days later), know that weed floats. It does not sink so your story doesn't hold water, I think you were just bored and decided to be the cool guy who feeds weed to his bad bad fishies.

for shame...


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> On second thought....
> 
> I think this whol thread is a fabrication. I, as well as many other pot smokers will know (even if it's two days later), know that weed floats. It does not sink so your story doesn't hold water, I think you were just bored and decided to be the cool guy who feeds weed to his bad bad fishies.
> 
> for shame...


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> On second thought....
> 
> I think this whol thread is a fabrication. I, as well as many other pot smokers will know (even if it's two days later), know that weed floats. It does not sink so your story doesn't hold water, I think you were just bored and decided to be the cool guy who feeds weed to his bad bad fishies.
> 
> for shame...


I never said that it sank, I said some weed fell into the tank and my p ate it. you don't want to beleve it I don't really care. I can't really prove it to you with out a camera and you can't prove if I'm lying. anywho, I'd shut my mouth if I were you because you never know when someone is going to accuse you of lying about something.








and why the f*ck would I waste my time making a topic just to make up a bullshit story?
but thanks for calling me cool for posting the stroy, maybe someday you'll growup to be big and cool too! goodluck


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

hughie said:


> Raul Duke said:
> 
> 
> > it might fall in. sure enough, shortly after I say it, the open bag fell in the tank and I seen some weed go into the tank.
> ...


 if I put it in there I would say that I did because I don't care if someone thinks I'm an idiot to do it. I'd probably do it on perpose if I wasn't such a pothead my self.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Raul Duke said:


> hughie said:
> 
> 
> > Raul Duke said:
> ...


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

All i can say man is that you must be really, REALLY cool.

be my friend? please.

yer so cool.


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

THANKS AGAIN!!!!

ya jackass!


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

that's just hilarious... i got my cat high once..layed on its back sleeping for three hours.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

LiLMic said:


> i jus put some haze in my rbp tank
> 
> AND HE DIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Yours probably OD'd if you gave them a lot. 
1/4 of a gram of Canadian Ganja can fix me good, so a tiny fish (compared to a person) could probably get messed up from a tiny amount.

Should do a study in small doses, maybe they'll become more relaxed and cruise the tank currents more...or just gorge on food.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You all do know, that the THC in pot (you know, the sh*t that gets ya high) is only activated if the pot is heated up, right? Thats why we smoke it, and cook it in sweet treats for an all day buzz. Actually, it works best when cooked if it is cooked in a fatty food, cuz THC binds to fat. So yeah, your P may have eaten some chron, but it didn't get buzzed.

There ya go, a free drug lesson.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

what a dumb thread ur waisting peoples time with your ignorance go tell your bullshit somewhere else


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Yup, the acid that actually gets you high only exists after the THC is heated to over 220 Degrees.

I plan on trying an experiment with a goldfish feeder soon, I will have him in a bucket and I'm going to buy an air pump to use. I will put the pump in a closed container, and add a hole for a bowl. Once you turn the air pump on it will suck air inside the container through the bowl, and smoked will be sent through the water. If it works the fish will get stoned.

I saw a similar experiment before, the fish will flip around and stuff. I wouldnt try it with P's though.


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

:rock:


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

this is a funny ass thread.smocking pot is not only for the average person any more,it's also for fish lol :laugh:


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> what a dumb thread ur waisting peoples time with your ignorance go tell your bullshit somewhere else


 wasting time hey? half the people that use the internet only use it because there board. also, if it's a waste of time then why read the post and post a message?


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

neongreen said:


> Yup, the acid that actually gets you high only exists after the THC is heated to over 220 Degrees.
> 
> I plan on trying an experiment with a goldfish feeder soon, I will have him in a bucket and I'm going to buy an air pump to use. I will put the pump in a closed container, and add a hole for a bowl. Once you turn the air pump on it will suck air inside the container through the bowl, and smoked will be sent through the water. If it works the fish will get stoned.
> 
> I saw a similar experiment before, the fish will flip around and stuff. I wouldnt try it with P's though.


 hahahaha
that'd work for sure!
yeah, my p probably wasn't stoned. but he sure liked eatting it


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

stfu rual duke with ur lien storys if u think its funny almost killin ur ps ur a idot u must be on pot now or some more POWERFULL retard


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife (Mar 29, 2004)

thats bollocks..... if thc is only there after being heated to 220c dya wanna explain to me how u can get totaly wrecked by eating weed?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

> dya wanna explain to me how u can get totaly wrecked by eating weed?


word, I saw it on Super Troopers


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

LiLMic said:


> stfu rual duke with ur lien storys if u think its funny almost killin ur ps ur a idot u must be on pot now or some more POWERFULL retard


 well like I said in other post, I didn't feed it to him on purpose. and I really don't think weed would kill a p unless you feed it alot/often/when there small. so anyway, my point is f*ck OFF


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Fish dont feel pain from injury because their brains cannot process pain and they dont have any nervs so how could they possible get high???


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Hahaha, thats awesome...


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> Fish dont feel pain from injury because their brains cannot process pain and they dont have any nervs so how could they possible get high???


again, I never said my p was stoned, infact I said he probably wasn't stoned. as far as fish not feeling pain....."scientific evidence suggest hat fish are indeed capable of feeling pain, though we have no way of telling whether they perceive painful events in the same way as we do" this can from an article in practical fishkeeping mag. about dyed fish
so......SCREW YOU!!!


----------

